# Concrete



## Chance_3001 (Aug 14, 2008)

Can you pour more concrete over existing concrete?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 14, 2008)

you 'can' BUT...

I wouldn't if you are pouring over 'some' and over new dirt for the rest. 100% guaranteed you will have a crack over the edge of the old/new.

NEVER less than 2" and ONLY if you 

#1 Use 'pea gravel' (or smaller aggregate) mix.
#2 you are going over SOLID (maybe not so nice looking) Floor for the entirety.

IF you are doing it yourself IT IS A LOT OF WORK. But in a couple years when the cracks and problems REAPPEAR, you will be kickin yourself in the butt.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Jan 7, 2012)

You need to make the surface of the current floor rough so the new floor will expand and contract at the same rate. Best to remove the old, but if you are going to put at least 3" thick of new concrete, you can put it on top.


----------



## widesheds (Jan 24, 2012)

That's something that I have seen many people asking the same thing or confused about won't it be having the same result otherwise even though the interval will be little more longer. I agree that the 3" thickness will be a more than enough to provide it the much required stability.


----------

